

Madoff Trustee Seeks $19.6 Billion From Austrian Banker - ojbyrne
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2010/12/10/madoff-trustee-seeks-19-6-billion-from-austrian-banker/

======
badwetter
Makes me sick when I read of the greed. Hope the trustee has a solid case and
can retrieve the funds in whole.

